# What are you barbequing today?



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2006)

Baby back ribs!







[Edited on 7-4-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 4, 2006)

OOOhhh, baby! Hope you have some Sweet Baby Ray's to add to that!

We aren't BBQing...don't own a grill  However, the family did BBQ Sunday afternoon at BIL's (did we break the sabbath on that one...not certain...there wasn't even church Sunday as most of the church and pastor were up in NY at the retreat). I stayed home sick.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> OOOhhh, baby! Hope you have some Sweet Baby Ray's to add to that!
> 
> We aren't BBQing...don't own a grill  However, the family did BBQ Sunday afternoon at BIL's (did we break the sabbath on that one...not certain...there wasn't even church Sunday as most of the church and pastor were up in NY at the retreat). I stayed home sick.



What are sweet baby rays Colleen? 

I don't believe eating is a break of the sabbath


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 4, 2006)

Sweet Baby Ray's is a Chicago BBQ sauce. Yummy...on the honey-sweet side.


----------



## DTK (Jul 4, 2006)

Scott,

I have a couple of chickens marinating in a combination of pineapple and teriyaki sauce. I'm going to put them in the Big Green Egg and smoke them. I'll probably add some mesquite wood to the charcoal.

DTK


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 4, 2006)

Traditional burgers and hot dogs scheduled so far. Though we may get adventerous and try some salmon.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> Traditional burgers and hot dogs scheduled so far. Though we may get adventerous and try some salmon.



Can't ever go wrong w/ that, Patrick. Love the dog!

David,
How much heat does the egg generate?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 4, 2006)

Charcoal-grilled hamburgers with the usual trimmings. And fresh homegrown corn-on-the-cob from generous fellow congregants.

_Jay_


----------



## DTK (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> How much heat does the egg generate?



Scott,

It's easy to get it up to 350 degrees plus. I usually cook between 250 to 300 degrees Fahrenheit. After using the Egg, I would never want to go back to the traditional smoker. Simply put, it is so easy to use that you become spoiled.

DTK


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 4, 2006)

Publix Subs! and Canoli Kitchen Pizza!

Well, not exactly bar-b-que, but still quite sumptuous!


----------



## DTK (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh Scott, I just remembered one other great feature, perhaps the most important of all! Your wife will rise up and call YOU blessed! 

DTK


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritan Sailor_
> Traditional burgers and hot dogs scheduled so far. Though we may get adventerous and try some salmon.



Not making anything -- since we will be eating Patrick's food!!


----------



## rmhainlen (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, if it would stop raining here maybe we could grill something.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2006)

What is the big green egg and where does one get one?


----------



## DTK (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> What is the big green egg and where does one get one?



Chris,

http://www.biggreenegg.com/

They are usually sold by independent dealers. If you really want one, it would be best to shop around and compare prices. Ask around where you live, and someone can probably point you in the right direction, or contact them from the above web site and inquire about the location of local dealers.

DTK


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks David; I noticed no pricing posted; are they terribly expensive?


----------



## DTK (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> Thanks David; I noticed no pricing posted; are they terribly expensive?



Yes Chris, they are somewhat pricey. But they will last you a lifetime. See my post in this thread near the bottom...

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=19500

DTK


----------

